# gamo raptor pellets/squirrel story



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay well i have used these pellets and out of my crosman power master 66 they are very inacurate.

Well today while i was hunting some grey squirrel i had the powermaster loaded with the raptors, i shot at a nice one missing it. After repeated attempts i switch to my Benjamin Sheridan model 397 in .177 cal. using the same gamo raptors i headed back out. I saw a nice big grey come down a tree and was coming towards me, i found an opening and got ready to shoot when he stepped out, instead he saw me and headed up a tree, after about 20 minutes of watching him slowly come towards me to found out what i was he was right above me, me not shooting straight up i held my fire, he came to a big pine tree that was behind me to my left, he sat in that tree for a good 5 minutes and then out of the corner of my eye i saw movement on the tree i slowly whipped around and was was crawling down, i whistled and he stopped i fired one shot threw he neck and down in a heap he went.
Big male, about a 10 yard shot
and since this was my first time killing/ attempt to skin/gut/eat i only got the two back legs and some "backstraps" i seen all the videos where you cut the tail and step on it and pull up but that didnt work so i had to do it the old fashion way. Step by Step

anyone else have luck this squirrel season?


----------

